# White Star Line - Port Denison?



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

My grandfather's Identity Certificate gives the Ship's numbers for several Atlantic Transport Line ships, but mystifyingly in 1920 also No.142397 which I have identified as Port Denison. I have not been able to find out anything about her, but a recent purchase of an old Sea Breezes magazine has a letter with a reference to '....White Star Line's training ship Port Jackson which was very busy before the First World War training officers for that line'. Was Port Denison a training ship also? - and for what typr of training?
My grandfather was already a Master (Menominee during WW1) in 1920.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

signalman said:


> My grandfather's Identity Certificate gives the Ship's numbers for several Atlantic Transport Line ships, but mystifyingly in 1920 also No.142397 which I have identified as Port Denison. I have not been able to find out anything about her, but a recent purchase of an old Sea Breezes magazine has a letter with a reference to '....White Star Line's training ship Port Jackson which was very busy before the First World War training officers for that line'. Was Port Denison a training ship also? - and for what typr of training?
> My grandfather was already a Master (Menominee during WW1) in 1920.


The ship you refer to was built 1918 for Commonwealth & Dominion line (Port Line) as a refrigerated cargo ship UK-Australasia.She was bomded and sunk 27.9.1940.(no connection to White Star Line or Port Jackson could be a shore establishment)


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

Many thanks A.D. I've just noticed that my grandfather was on Port Denison in 1919 before going back to ATL's Mesaba and then Port Denison in 1920. Presumeably he had to take what berths he could until ATL started rebuilding their fleet in 1921.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

signalman said:


> Many thanks A.D. I've just noticed that my grandfather was on Port Denison in 1919 before going back to ATL's Mesaba and then Port Denison in 1920. Presumeably he had to take what berths he could until ATL started rebuilding their fleet in 1921.


PORT DENISON Lch.18.9.1917 cpt.5.1918 Workman,Clark,Belfast
MESABA lch.19.8.1918 cpt.11.18 H&W,Belfast


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Thomas G Hutchinson was Master of the “ Port Denison” when she arrived in New York 29th November 1920 having sailed from London she sailed again for Australia 16th December 1920 with a crew of 79
Ray


----------



## signalman (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks ray1buck1 - Grandad was James Grant Ogilvie Hutchison (only one 'n'). On the date you give for Port Denison's arrival in NY, he was serving on Mesaba according to his card.


----------



## lakercapt (Jul 19, 2005)

Harrison's (Clyde) had a vessel called the Port Denison when it was on charter to port line.
Reverted to original name "Vimera" when it was sold the Johnson line of Sweden


----------



## ray1buck1 (Sep 4, 2005)

Signalman
Yes I did find James on the " Mesaba" that made me wonder which one 
Ray


----------

